# Adonis Stevenson vs Tony Bellew, Sergey Kovalev vs Ismayl Sillakh & Undercard RBR



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Card starts at 10:15 PM EST with a repeat of Pacquiao-Rios on HBO, live fights should be around 11:00 PM.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

urgg I really do not want to rewatch pac-rios


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:happy

Thanks for the RBR... 

I CAN'T WAIT FOR THESE TWO FIGHTS.

It will be GREAT IF THE BLACK UKRAINIAN wins.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

*War Kovalev!*


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pac-Rios was an absolute stinker. Why would they re-broacast it?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> urgg I really do not want to rewatch pac-rios


this :-(


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Checking in. :lama


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew will surprise a few people tonight. I know most are expecting him to get stopped quickly but I would be very surprised if that happened. Bellew will be controlling the fight with his fight and it'll be intriguing to see how Stevenson reacts to that, especially how he tries to get around the jab from Bellew. If anyone is expecting Bellew to get hit and stay down, watch the McKenzie I fight to see how quickly he recovers. He takes a massive shot, springs back up and shouts out, as if to say "what a cunt you are for getting hit with that". He's a very resilient, tough, smart boxer and Stevenson won't have an easy night if Bellew can work his jab and smother the smaller man on the inside.

I'm intrigued by the fight. I'm not writing Stevenson off at all but I think a lot of people will be surprised by the fight Bellew puts up. I don't expect a walkover.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I thought Eric Martel was fucking quality. Not sure what fight Jim Watt was watching in round one though


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Jack said:


> Bellew will surprise a few people tonight. I know most are expecting him to get stopped quickly but I would be very surprised if that happened. Bellew will be controlling the fight with his fight and it'll be intriguing to see how Stevenson reacts to that, especially how he tries to get around the jab from Bellew. If anyone is expecting Bellew to get hit and stay down, watch the McKenzie I fight to see how quickly he recovers. He takes a massive shot, springs back up and shouts out, as if to say "what a cunt you are for getting hit with that". He's a very resilient, tough, smart boxer and Stevenson won't have an easy night if Bellew can work his jab and smother the smaller man on the inside.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the fight. I'm not writing Stevenson off at all but I think a lot of people will be surprised by the fight Bellew puts up. I don't expect a walkover.


Hope you're right, I have to say I'm not very optimistic for Tony but I'm hopeful!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone from UK know what time the main event fights are (as well as Beterbiyev who beat Kovalev and Sillakh in the amateurs) 
..(or anyone from US know how many 'minutes' until it starts) I don't know what 11pm is in American time.

?????

Thanks


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

ONY BELLEW is working on the basis that his fight will begin at 5am UK time.
And so the first bell for Bellew's fight is not expected to begin an earlier than midnight in Canada - 5am in England.


- Fuck that shit, watching this on Simbros in the morning. Have fun boys!


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Beterbiev already fought.

Kovalev-Silhak is schedrule for 22h15 Eastern time , so i guess Belew-Stevenson should be 1 hour later.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

They feeding Lemiux another tomato can.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt w00t :ibutt

:horse


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

The longer it goes on the better for Torres. Won that round for me.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lemieux's power bailing him out!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Torres just has to hold on. DL can be there for the taking later on.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lemieux fight is over ?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Badlok said:


> Beterbiev already fought.
> 
> Kovalev-Silhak is schedrule for 22h15 Eastern time , so i guess Belew-Stevenson should be 1 hour later.


Thanks.

-----

Lemiux is a dumbass. Hes only gone so far in his career because of just punching power.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Lemieux has a 64 inch reach and he's 5'10 1/2. Is that right?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Dem Colombians! :whaaaat:whaaaat


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ismayl is weird he could show up and put on a clinic or he could get bombed out.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If there was ever a fight that should have been stopped much earlier, it was this fight.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I still think he'll lose when he steps it up against a gatekeeper/contender. Vera beats him imo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

WAR David!!


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Lemieux have good qualities but really lack boxing IQ. He still put lopez 7 times down with good counter punching


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> I still think he'll lose when he steps it up against a gatekeeper/contender. Vera beats him imo.


It would be a FOTYcandidate


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Badlok said:


> It would be a FOTYcandidate


Aye. Lemieux brings the entertainment for sure.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets not forget that Lemieux couldn't even beat fucking Marco Antonio Rubio. This guy is not that great.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Lets not forget that Lemieux couldn't even beat fucking Marco Antonio Rubio. This guy is not that great.


Bit disrespectful of Rubio, who's a solid gatekeeper. Who's saying he's great anyway?


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Lets not forget that Lemieux couldn't even beat fucking Marco Antonio Rubio. This guy is not that great.


Rubio his a though Mofo , Watch that fight if you didn't , Rubio deal with Lemieux like an old veteran would have , he let him hit till he get tired and took him down. A'm not sure a lot of boxers would have eat this punishemnt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lemiux is a dumbass. Hes only gone so far in his career because of just punching power.


Yeah same with Golovkin :rolleyes


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Bit disrespectful of Rubio, who's a solid gatekeeper. Who's saying he's great anyway?


Rubio is a very limited fighter.. People getting excited about Lemieux stopping Torres (who showed heart but not much of else) should relax -- the commentator in particular who called Lemieux top 10.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

go on dan!!!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

OH SHIT Paul Walker DIED.

That American actor was pretty cool.
I liked him in Training Day.
He's dead.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Man what a crushing blow.
I hope Denzel pay for his funeral.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Paul Walker died a G.

His car fucking blew up.

Just like in Fast and Furious... it's like he died the way he lived in his movies.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Dammit i came in to watch this an they have the manny fight replay. Play this shit after


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

good fight so far


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Paul Walker died?!?!?! Holy Shit, I just saw 2 Fast 2 Furious LAST NIGHT on AMC, and I was talking shit about what a terrible actor he was, then this happens


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

How have these fights already happened? !!!!!

They are all listed as being on HBO, but the HBO broadcast just barely started, and is re-showing the Pac-Rios snoozefest.

What network are you guys watching?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Paul Walker died?!?!?! Holy Shit, I just saw 2 Fast 2 Furious LAST NIGHT on AMC, and I was talking shit about what a terrible actor he was, then this happens


I can't believe you'll talk shit about him. That's fucked up dude.. show some respect.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good fight, this is. Fuck HBO and ant Pacman-Rios replay. Gotta lve Dan's workrate.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bizier doesnt like this workrate


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I can't believe you'll talk shit about him. That's fucked up dude.. show some respect.


Im not talking shit, I'm just saying that he did not do a great job in 2f2f


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> How have these fights already happened? !!!!!
> 
> They are all listed as being on HBO, but the HBO broadcast just barely started, and is re-showing the Pac-Rios snoozefest.
> 
> What network are you guys watching?


No way they already happened. My vid just showed Kovalev wrapping his hands. No fucking way these fights were already televised. What the fuck is wrong with HBO?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Canadian fluffer coming back.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ion really getting ahead. brilliant combinations and brilliant lead shots.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> No way they already happened. My vid just showed Kovalev wrapping his hands. No fucking way these fights were already televised. What the fuck is wrong with HBO?


Sillakh won by KO. Main event starting now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Im not talking shit, I'm just saying that he did not do a great job in 2f2f


I know.. but Arturo Gatti was a human punching bag and overrated as fuck.. but you don't see me saying those things.

:lol: 
No wait.. nvm/


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No way they already happened. My vid just showed Kovalev wrapping his hands. No fucking way these fights were already televised. What the fuck is wrong with HBO?


I think Silalkh won by BRUTAL KO... according to some sources.
I knew Koralev got glass.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

guess he started believin he really was too fast too furious lol..


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

good fight


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Sillakh won by KO. Main event starting now.


You're full of shit. I just check BN24, and the early results don't show it. Unless my video is a delayed version, the fights haven't happened yet. Right now it's Kevin Bizier vs. Ionut Dan Ion.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I know.. but Arturo Gatti was a human punching bag and overrated as fuck.. but you don't see me saying those things.
> 
> :lol:
> No wait.. nvm/


:lol:

By the way have you noticed how much larger Anthony's right arm is than his left?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> You're full of shit. I just check BN24, and the early results don't show it. Unless my video is a delayed version, the fights haven't happened yet. Right now it's Kevin Bizier vs. Ionut Dan Ion.


No Sillakh stopped him in the 9th. Stevenson is walking out now


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah same with Golovkin :rolleyes


GGG has elite skill, Lemiux I repeat, is a dumbass.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> :lol:
> 
> By the way have you noticed how much larger Anthony's right arm is than his left?


Interesting observation.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> guess he started believin he really was too fast too furious lol..


:lol: :-verysad


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> No Sillakh stopped him in the 9th. Stevenson is walking out now


Really? When the fuck did they start that fight? Fuck, I can't believe I missed it then; this was the only fight I wanted to see. I guess my version is only showing Stevenson/Bellew then. atsch Oh, well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> GGG has elite skill, Lemiux I repeat, is a dumbass.


w/o GGG's power, he's mediocre at best


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> w/o GGG's power, he's mediocre at best


no.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I'm so pissed that Paul Walker's died in a car crash, these fights better cheer me up. I'm going to watch one of his movies tomorrow.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> w/o GGG's power, he's mediocre at best


atsch


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Any live stream links ?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> You're full of shit. I just check BN24, and the early results don't show it. Unless my video is a delayed version, the fights haven't happened yet. Right now it's Kevin Bizier vs. Ionut Dan Ion.


You're way behind man. It's over! Bomber Bellew KO 1!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

jo jo has got this


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck is this Jo Jo fight that I'm watching.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> w/o GGG's power, he's mediocre at best


Come on now. You know that isn't true!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Really? When the fuck did they start that fight? Fuck, I can't believe I missed it then; this was the only fight I wanted to see. I guess my version is only showing Stevenson/Bellew then. atsch Oh, well.


I'm just joking dude


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

come on man


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> atsch


bball goes full retard when it comes to GGG. It's nothing new. The dumbass believes GGG has plaster in his gloves because Rosado hinted it.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this bizier tough as nuts


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Man, I'm so pissed that Paul Walker's died in a car crash, these fights better cheer me up. I'm going to watch one of his movies tomorrow.


He's in Thug Mansion now with Tupac and Biggie and Jay Z and stuff..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> bball goes full retard when it comes to GGG. It's nothing new. The dumbass believes GGG has plaster in his gloves because Rosado hinted it.


Bballandy is a member of the 'Nation of' Islam.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I'm just joking dude


Well, that was three of you fucks doing it; I thought you all were for real lol. Don't mess around like that. I'm usually lost when it comes to fight times and undercards because I don't keep track of that shit.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Just like Gatti.. Walker was Medicore.

SO if you MUST watch a movie of his tommorow to witness his 'peak'.. or his 'Gatti-Ward' so to speak.

Watch
*
'RUNNING SCARED'*

That was his only great performance.. his one glimpse of greatness.

"Running Scared'

DO NOT WATCH FAST AND FURIOUS OR INTO THE BLUE..

That will be like watching Gatti-Oscar...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Just like Gatti.. Walker was Medicore.
> 
> SO if you MUST watch a movie of his tommorow to witness his 'peak'.. or his 'Gatti-Ward' so to speak.
> 
> ...


He was awesome in Joy Ride, 'cannnddyyyycannneee''


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Well, that was three of you fucks doing it; I thought you all were for real lol. Don't mess around like that. I'm usually lost when it comes to fight times and undercards because I don't keep track of that shit.


:hammer


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dan going down more than a *** at a gay bar.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf is going on?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

keep it together ionut


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

has anyone got a hbo stream?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> :hammer


LMFAO. I was scurrying around the web looking for proper results and shit.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is like a wrestling match


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> has anyone got a hbo stream?


I like the British ones because HBO's commentary is fucking unbearable. They ALWAYS have to nut-hug someone.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> wtf is going on?


Jo Jo Dan is very tired and keeps falling down. The Canadian has the upper hand.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I like the British ones because HBO's commentary is fucking unbearable. They ALWAYS have to nut-hug someone.


it makes me cringe how kellerman and lampley have to say quotables. and they honestly sound fucking hilariously bad and corny.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I like the British ones because HBO's commentary is fucking unbearable. They ALWAYS have to nut-hug someone.


na i cant stand watt and halling


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dan round. Whoever wins is gonna get fucked up by Brook or Alexander.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Jo Jo Dan is very tired and keeps falling down. The Canadian has the upper hand.


i thought jo jo was winning the fight. he is tired and bizier keeps grabbing and the ref does nothing LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dan stepping up.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Watching this fight for the first time and Brandon landed way too much on Pac. I saw Pac wobbled early on too. One of those fights where the media made it seem like a domination and while the cards are wide Pac did not look great.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Watching this fight for the first time and Brandon landed way too much on Pac. I saw Pac wobbled early on too. One of those fights where the media made it seem like a domination and while the cards are wide Pac did not look great.


Congratulations for watching that shit fight attentively.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i thought jo jo was winning the fight. he is tired and bizier keeps grabbing and the ref does nothing LOL


I thought so too, but it's in Canada, so they will give it to the French Pastry.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Jo Jo by 1 point.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Jo Jo Dan fighting? The Jo Jo Dan who got beaten by Aydin twice?!?! He's on the comeback trail huh, good to see him back


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I already feel bad for Dan.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bizier was just busier. Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck Bute and his Battleship.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Is it true that there's a 1 hour delay for HBO to Stevenson vs Bellew Main Card


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

canada is like great britain right? i smell robbery


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

GET IN!!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wow. they didnt fuck him


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Correct decision. Very surprised he got it though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! I'm surprised by that. Dan won in Canada.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashikaga said:


> Correct decision. Very surprised he got it though.


good to see them do the right thing


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> good to see them do the right thing


They shouldn't be given credit for it, its simply doing the job that they're paid for. It says a lot about how us boxing fans accept such shitty standards from our officials and judges, that when they finally get things right we're delighted.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

1 judge had it 117-110 for bizier wtf


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> They shouldn't be given credit for it, its simply doing the job that they're paid for. It says a lot about how us boxing fans accept such shitty standards from our officials and judges, that when they finally get things right we're delighted.


its like devils advocate. we are so used to seeing bad decisions we cant help it LOL we are expecting a bad decision


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

superman not so super. hes a chinny mofo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OK fight time now folks.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Want to see Bellew face flat on the canvas.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopefully we get unification of these titles soon, regardless of who wins tonight


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Want to see Bellew face flat on the canvas.


Did he say something bad about your man crush?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sillakh used to be in body head promotions, I guess he left Roy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay, Roy still promoting Sillakh, was wondering since he was ringside.

I think Ismayl can win this fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sillakh used to be in body head promotions, I guess he left Roy


what you doing in the boxing forum?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Okay, Roy still promoting Sillakh, was wondering since he was ringside.
> 
> I think Ismayl can win this fight.


hes a talented fighter with a very shaky chin


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was walking right beside Kovalev at the JMM-Bradley fight. Closest I have ever been to a fighter....


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this should be a good one..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking Marlon Wright


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Fucking Marlon Wright


:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Sillakh is an absolute monster of a light-heavyweight


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

He's also got very good lateral movement.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

kov beat silkah in the ams i think


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Sillakh jabbing to the body of Kovalev. fovalev trying to jab bac and missing, missed lead right and left from kovalevle. Kovalev pressing and eats a hard 1-2 from Ismayl. Nice right from Kovalev grazes. Nic right from Ismyal. Nice left from Ismayal. They trade jabs. Ismayl moving and bouncing moving and and lands a nice hook on Kovalev. Nice left to the boyd of Kovalevl. Nice counter right from Ismayl. Nice counter left from ismayal. Nice left hook from Ismayl on Kovelev jabbing the body. Nice jab to body of Ismayl. Nice jab from Kovlev to the body. Nice jab right aleft from Ismayl but it is blocked by Kovalev.. Nice left hook fro mIsmayl. Nice jab to body of kovalev. Missed right from Kovalev. They trade jabs.

10 - 9 Sillakh


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

any hbo streams?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

sillakh got this


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't stand HBO commentary, its as if they are surprised that these 2 are thinking in a boxing match


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

John David Jackson has pimp hair, wish I had it like that. Dude must be indian or something.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit that power


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HOly shit, Kovalev is a fucking beast.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:horse


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Kovalev pressing now misses a left hook. Ismayl moving and Kovalev is pressing but missing so far. Kovalev walks Ismayl into a hard right and he is down. Ismayl beats the count.. Hard lead right and Ismayl is out cold.

Kovalev KO2 Sillakh.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

dayum


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

All over, Kovalev you beast! As soon as he found the target, it was the end


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wholy shit


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

god damn


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

WOOOOOOOO!!!

"Don't fuck with me, boy!"


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sillakh has a really bad glass jaw


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

thats fucking crazy power


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sillakh won that first don't know why Max is trying to rewrite that.
Sillakh has a terrible chin and Kovalev broke that shit.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Koraleve just shouted '***** get up' at him in Russian.

The British commenators caught it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Stevenson if you ever get in the ring with this guy, you are fucked!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Gah damn Kovalev!! 
G-zus mayne!!

I thought Ismael was gonna put up a fight :scaredas:


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

That was surprising said no one. Bellew might actually cause some trouble for Stevenson.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

*paging Zakman*


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

so much glass in that ring


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> thats fucking crazy power


Doesn't mean much, Sillakh has a glass jaw.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kovalev vs Bellew - make the fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAH! I came here to write Kovalev is a beast, and I missed the fucking KO. Had to watch the replays. Fuck, guy is a monster of a man.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Koraleve said 'shahktor' when Ismale went down.

I'm pretty sure shahktor is a racial or at least demeaning term..

After Ismael went down.. 

I knew something was wrong with this piece of shit..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Whats Kovalev's beef with Sillakh, anyone familiar with those two know?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

after seeing that knock out,
it makes me think cleverly should be given more credit for the amount of shots he had taken off kovalev


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> *Sillakh has a terrible chin *and Kovalev broke that shit.


 Technically speaking, the punch that spelled the beginning of the end for Sillakh actually landed high on the temple area, not on his chin.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! Impressive. I just went t the kitchen to make a plate of spaghetti and Bam! Bam!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Whats Kovalev's beef with Sillakh, anyone familiar with those two know?


No beef. he's just racist.
Why will he scream that word at him after Sillakh went down?
Especially how he killed a man in the ring.


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Whats Kovalev's beef with Sillakh, anyone familiar with those two know?


think they got history from the ams


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Even max

is saying 'why did you say that'?

it's unusual to taunt a hurt fighter.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Koraleve said 'shahktor' when Ismale went down.
> 
> I'm pretty sure shahktor is a racial or at least demeaning term..
> 
> ...


Yeah, the commentators on my stream said there was no need for the trash-talk post-knock-out from Kovalev. What did he say? I must've missed it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> Technically speaking, the punch that spelled the beginning of the end for Sillakh actually landed high on the temple area, not on his chin.


His chin is so back shots to the top of the head cripples him, shameful. LOL
Can anyone confirm if Felix is telling the truth, did he really say some racist shit?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Koralev is now making shit up. Max doesn't know Russian.
Sadly for Koralev coming from a Russian Father and Ukrainian Mother.. I know Russian.
Koraleve said a racial slur for 'Russian *****' when Isameh went down.

Piece of shit fuck.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao I love the way he said

"Adonis."


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

dude is a beast even though that was iron chinned sillakh


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> think they got history from the ams


I'd be interested in hearing whats thats all about, Kov seems like a laid back guy, must have been something personal to get him a bit wound up.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

So is Kovalev a racist? His talking seemed very unnecessary


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Jesus HBO. Give this man a translator so we can hear what he really wants to say. :!:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, the commentators on my stream said there was no need for the trash-talk post-knock-out from Kovalev. What did he say? I must've missed it.


You still haven't got HBO???


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His chin is so back shots to the top of the head cripples him, shameful. LOL
> Can anyone confirm if Felix is telling the truth, did he really say some racist shit?


Only thing the commentators on my stream said something about no need for the trash-talk. All I heard.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His chin is so back shots to the top of the head cripples him, shameful. LOL
> Can anyone confirm if Felix is telling the truth, did he really say some racist shit?


Look it up
shahktor

He said shahktor... watch the reply.

Don't need to confirm.. look up the word and watch the reply of his mouth.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Koralev is now making shit up. Max doesn't know Russian.
> Sadly for Koralev coming from a Russian Father and Ukrainian Mother.. I know Russian.
> Koraleve said a racial slur for 'Russian *****' when Isameh went down.
> 
> Piece of shit fuck.


You are one daft cunt brah:lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Doubt he would say that. stop spreading lies


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also.. EVEN IF HE DIDN'T SAY THAT WORD.

WHY THE FUCK will he trash talk a badly hurt fighter ESPECIALLY after he killed a man in the ring?

I don't get it.

(He did say shahktor btw)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You still haven't got HBO???


Nah, I have Showtime. I can't afford both, too expensive. Plus, I only have Showtime because of the half-off promotion they were giving. Come December, I won't be talking about "my streams" anymore :lol:.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That was easy to predict


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

With the way Sillakh got knocked down by the first punch, the first knockdown is the kind of punch that makes you fear for a fighter. I hope this doesn't affect Sillakh, the first knockdown really looked like a damaging one. 


The KO from KOvalev was inevitable. I expected a KO4 or KO5.


I don't know how the first round went because I was falling asleep.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Doubt he would say that. stop spreading lies


Shut the fuck up. Are you Russian?

He said shahktor.
Watch the replay crawl back and apologize.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev knocking out Sillakh is the equivalent of Stevenson stopping Dawson. Both mean very little. Stevenson has a lot to prove in the boxing ring still, I have a feeling he's nowhere near what he's been made out to be. Let's see what Bellew has.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

That little weak ass scuffle lol.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also.. EVEN IF HE DIDN'T SAY THAT WORD.
> 
> WHY THE FUCK will he trash talk a badly hurt fighter ESPECIALLY after he killed a man in the ring?
> 
> ...


What trash-talk did he say, for real? Not the shahktor shit, but I think he did say something. Commentators brought that up.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope to God Adonis coma Sergei.

Into hospital you go.. Sergei.

I don't want Ward to fight Sergei.. Ward is feather fisted.

I want someone to really hurt this murderer fucking piece of racist shit.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> His chin is so back shots to the top of the head cripples him, shameful. LOL
> Can anyone confirm if Felix is telling the truth, did he really say some racist shit?


 Punches to the temple area can really scramble your senses though even if you have an otherwise solid chin, Sillakh however has the misfortune of having bad punch resistance period though.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev a baaad Mudder trucker mang


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No beef. he's just racist.
> Why will he scream that word at him after Sillakh went down?
> Especially how he killed a man in the ring.


lol. stop stiring shit


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

In other news, I downloaded the Beterbiyev fight and watched it, easy work for Artur.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

man sillakh needs a career change


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hope to God Adonis coma Sergei.
> 
> Into hospital you go.. Sergei.
> 
> ...


Why you hate Sergey, I hope Kovalev damages Stevenson the biggest cunt in boxing.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hope to God Adonis coma Sergei.
> 
> Into hospital you go.. Sergei.
> 
> ...


Easy you prick


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hope to God Adonis coma Sergei.
> 
> Into hospital you go.. Sergei.
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

i dont see how superman wants this


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> lol. stop stiring shit


Did he scream shahktor at Ismayl after Ismayl went down?
Did Max even brought it up... because Max was confused?
Yes and Yes.
Do you know what shahktor mean?
No.
Do I?
Yes

Case closed.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

@turbotime ... they got the whole ring glowing blue.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

John Conteh would fucking box the ears off of Stevenson, and stop him within 6 rounds btw:yep


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

You can read lips from your tv you **** lol? Yeah he called some black dude a racist name while his trainer is black.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Bellew can pull out the upset. Well, maybe not because a Kovalev/Stevenson unification would be huge.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

my neck hurts after watching that. brutal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bellew is cheesy as hell. I remember those Chilemba fights. He is getting put to sleep badly. LOL


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev knocking out Sillakh is the equivalent of Stevenson stopping Dawson. Both mean very little. Stevenson has a lot to prove in the boxing ring still, I have a feeling he's nowhere near what he's been made out to be. Let's see what Bellew has.


It wasn't a surprising result, but still amazing to see as it happened live. Incredibly destructive.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> You can read lips from your tv you **** lol? Yeah he called some black dude a racist name while his trainer is black.


Replay will be out tommorow......... If i'm wrong I'll personally apologize to Sergei with my Uncle next week.

Time for Stevenson.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bellew is cheesy as hell. I remember those Chilemba fights. He is getting put to sleep badly. LOL


yeah he was shitting bricks prefight interview


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Kovalev ._.

Great white hope.  Great white hope.  Great white hope.  Great white hope.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Adonis got a tough act to follow.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol:

Stevenson is incredible.
He's fighting for Emmanuel Steward's spirit.

He even got a cape. Amazing.

He learned from his mistakes and is a better person now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bermaine Stiverne with the tight ass vest on. LOL


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

EMMNAUEL STEWARD dedication again.

This is the FOURTH fight Stevenson is dedicating to Emmanuel.

It was funny as fuck when Stevenson buried American Hype Job Dawson and DANCED AROUND.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Did he say something bad about your man crush?


:lol: I wondered how long it would take for your punk ass to come along with your schtick.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Stevenson has replaced Khan as the guy I most want to see get KTFO.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> John Conteh would fucking box the ears off of Stevenson, and stop him within 6 rounds btw:yep


SPOT ON :happy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Tony Bellew got a granite chin and would KO Ismayl within 3 rounds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I would like to see call Stevensn out.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Let's go Stevenson!

My man K did his thing earlier. Time for you to do your thing Adonis!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

come on bellew. ko the rapist


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Has Bellew been on US television before?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This could be a tough fight for Stevenson.
Bellew is underrated.. He's pretty amazing.
I hope i'm wrong though and Stevenson proves he's even better than I think he is.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> come on bellew. ko the rapist


lol Stop stirring things up.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

aint gonna lie Stevenson is intimidating as hell.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev knocking out Sillakh is the equivalent of Stevenson stopping Dawson. Both mean very little. Stevenson has a lot to prove in the boxing ring still, I have a feeling he's nowhere near what he's been made out to be. Let's see what Bellew has.


You are so full of shit. Silliakh was brutally kayoed on ESPN. He's nothing special.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Only decent shot of the round landed by Bellew. I gave it to him.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Rd1 Stevenson.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Chilemba did pretty good.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

oh yeah


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Stevenson.

Adonis looking quick.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

How ironic a sexual predator is now trained by an ex cop.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> You are so full of shit. Silliakh was brutally kayoed on ESPN. He's nothing special.


Yeah.. and? I'm saying that Sillakh has a glass jaw so it means jack shit. Just like Stevenson stopping Dawson.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

David Price's gay lover wins the first round


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> lol Stop stirring things up.


Yes, you're the fucking perfect guy to tell people not to stir things up after those last 15 posts of yours about Kovalev


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Adonis is fighting very one-dimensional tonight. He's feeling himself too much.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Is Adonis scared to press or does he not know how to responsibly press?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Surprised Bellew took that shot to the chin so well. 


Edit: replay showed it wasn't a perfect shot


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Round 2 was kind of close. I give it to Stevenson.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Bellew.

19-19 even.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Adonis is fighting very one-dimensional tonight. He's feeling himself too much.


He looks like he always does. This isn't chinny Dawson or passive punching bag Cloud. Stevenson is unproven.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Round Adonis. Fight even.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah.. and? I'm saying that Sillakh has a glass jaw so it means jack shit. Just like Stevenson stopping Dawson.


Dawson was the Lineal Champ. That is a big difference than beating an ESPN fighter. Chad is more accomplished than the bum the Russian beat. Stop trolling.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Bellew is hurt.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Clear round Stevenson. Bellew jus taking shots and not firing back.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Well thats the beginning of the end Bellew is done, he tasted that power and didn't want anymore


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bellew is fighting way too carefully. He's understandably afraid of that big left, but he's totally letting Stevenson dictate the fight. 

If he keeps this up, it's only a matter of time.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this aint going past the 4rth


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

speed taking over


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Bellew barely survived.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Adonis. Nice round for Adnis.

29-28 Stevenson.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Dawson was the Lineal Champ. That is a big difference than beating an ESPN fighter. Chad is more accomplished than the bum the Russian beat. Stop trolling.


He was just stopped by Ward ffs. Don't be that stupid.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This fight is a shut out on the scorecards so far. 

Not sure what everyone else is seeing.

Adonis got this.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sugar Hill with nice instructions.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Well thats the beginning of the end Bellew is done, he tasted that power and didn't want anymore


Yup. Felt the power and game plan went out the window, he's scared.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

All right, Bellew woke up. His corner must have told him to take a chance & get aggressive.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What!? A Slip!?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice! Fight breaking out!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

If Stevenson feints upstairs and throws that right downstairs, he would land it cleanly.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> He was just stopped by Ward ffs. Don't be that stupid.


A weight drained guy who was hurt with everything a light-fist Andre thrugh. You must be an idiot to think that it was prime Chad fighting.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

If anyone wants to give Bellew a round that would be the one, despite the fact Stevenson still outlanded him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevenson fighting foolishly. 10-9 Belllew.

38-38 even.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Fun rd to watch. I thought that was a knockdown. Round Bellew. 

Even fight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah, nevermind it was a slip.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> A weight drained guy who was hurt with everything a light-fist Andre thrugh. You must be an idiot to think that it was prime Chad fighting.


*threw. You are an idiot.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Fun rd to watch. I thought that was a knockdown. Round Bellew.
> 
> Even fight.


Shit if I were the ref, I would've said it was a knockdown. The replay showed it as a slip, though.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Their feet were hooked, a slip, not a knockdown.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> *threw. You are an idiot.


Fuck off. I'm using a tab. I don't care about my spelling right now.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Shit if I were the ref, I would've said it was a knockdown. The replay showed it as a slip, though.


Same here. Replay changed my mind.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Neither guy really landing anything.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Bute still looks banged up. :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Stevenson.

48-47 Adonis.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What's with the chicks break-dancing lol?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bellew has to stand his ground. hes scared shitless of this guy. use your height reach advantage


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I've said this before, but Rigo should have moved to Montreal. This fans will support a winner, no matter where they are from. He would draw fans. 

If I as a promoter, I'd encourage Cubam expats to move there. .


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

WTF is up with that shit dancer?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

GOD DAMN that left was quick


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Bellew is losing cause he isnt letting his hands go.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That ref saved Bellew's fucking life. Dude was dead in that corner.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

stevenson is underrated as a boxer..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn.

Fuck off dealt_with :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

hmm he did zab judah there


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good stoppage. Bellew was done.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Set up the winners HBO. That's what the fans want.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward should move up and fight Stevenson-Koralev before they kill each other.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> That ref saved Bellew's fucking life. Dude was dead in that corner.


I was thinking the same thing. I thought he was knocked cold, he was concussed. Had to be.



~Cellzki~ said:


> stevenson is underrated as a boxer..


Yeah, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Good stoppage.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I didn't know Adonis was that fast. That left was seriously quick.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Stevenson too good but does the man have an ounce of sportsmanship?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Bellew was put on queer street. Poor guy; that punch made his eyes almost roll to the back of his head. Damn good stoppage from the ref.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Set up the winners HBO. That's what the fans want.


:deal this is a must-do


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Ah, gutted for Bellew. Stephenson completely dominated him.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Set up the winners HBO. That's what the fans want.


And then Bernard Hopkins crashes the party


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Andre Ward needs to fight these guys.
THe 168 Division isn't even a real division.. 168-175 is the same thing,


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Whats Kovalev's beef with Sillakh, anyone familiar with those two know?





Sportofkings said:


> I'd be interested in hearing whats thats all about, Kov seems like a laid back guy, must have been something personal to get him a bit wound up.


Isma boasted before the fight he will school and destroy Kovalev.

Kovalev didn't like that one bit - especially cuz Sillakh didn't say it to Kovalev's face but to some reporter.

Kovalev actually is not a very laid back guy and he dislikes trash talkers very much.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Chappy112 said:


> Stevenson too good but does the man have an ounce of sportsmanship?


more than Kovalev, apparently..


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah Kovalev vs Stevenson is going to be nothing but fireworks.

Thats definitely the fight that needs to happen.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

next stop is getting knocked out by kovalev


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> stevenson is underrated as a boxer..


Yep. I can't stand the thought of this fucker, and hope he dies soon, but he REALLY looked impressive tonight.

His defense, esp head movement, was spectacular.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't get things twisted. Bellew is a shit fighter that can barely get past C graders. This is not a great win for Stevenson, you don't need to jerk off over Adonis' 'illusiveness' over a C grade fighter. 


Kovalev will show Stevenson what it means to be European.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

kovalev-superman next yeah baby. do it do it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Stevenson made Bellew do the "Done Dance".


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Watching a domestic guy hurt and cause Stevenson problems for all those rounds reinforces my opinion that Kovalev is going to obliterate him when/if they fight. Stevenson did show some good power though.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good finish by Stevenson, ok performance to considering how defensive Bellew is. Adonis's skills are a bit underrated, but he cant take a punch as good as he gives one. Kovalev is the man to beat him, a man with rockets bigger than Stevenon's and the steel in his balls to implement his style of fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Please, please! Unification with Kovalev, HBO.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

These fights suck. HBO's matchmaker has been shit most of the year. One sided blowouts all year round.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> more than Kovalev, apparently..


I've not seen too much of Kovalev so I wouldn't know but I've seen Stevenson do it plenty of times.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Stevenson made Bellew do the "Done Dance".


yeah he gave judah a run for his money there


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Don't get things twisted. Bellew is a shit fighter that can barely get past C graders. This is not a great win for Stevenson, you don't need to jerk off over Adonis' 'illusiveness' over a C grade fighter. .


True, but it doesn't negate how well Stevenson was evading those punches.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> And then Bernard Hopkins crashes the party


For once, the Cold War might work for us.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rofl

lmfao

rofl
skdlfnlsaf

rofl

fuck


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Watching a domestic guy hurt and cause Stevenson problems for all those rounds reinforces my opinion that Kovalev is going to obliterate him when/if they fight. Stevenson did show some good power though.


This, one big shot from Kov and it could be all over for Stevenson


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sugar Hill told him to have a little class. :lol:


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> (He did say shahktor btw)


Shakhtor is an Ukrainian soccer team actually.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Rofl
> 
> lmfao
> 
> ...


skdlfnlsaf ? :huh


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Isma boasted before the fight he will school and destroy Kovalev.
> 
> Kovalev didn't like that one bit - especially cuz Sillakh didn't say it to Kovalev's face but to some reporter.
> 
> Kovalev actually is not a very laid back guy and he dislikes trash talkers very much.


Fair enough.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

You fucking delusional nut huggers.

Dawson,Bellew,and Cloud will beat the living shit out of Cleverly and Ismael Silkah

rofl

Living shit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Would love to see Ward fight Stevenson. Ward should man up and fight this guy.


----------



## Chappy112 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hahahaha Stevenson wants nothing to do with Kovalev


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Adonis is stuttering when he's asked about fighting Kovalev:yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Would love to see Ward fight Stevenson. Ward should man up and fight this guy.


Ward needs to man up and fight Koralev as well..
Good call on this.. 175 should be Ward's goal.. not staying at 168.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

What!? Fans want Hopkins and Froch? You can't be serious Stevenson. WE WANT KOVALEV!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

he wants froch or hopkins but not kovalev lol


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

funny dude


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev will surely pimp Stevenson.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What!? Fans want Hopkins and Froch? You can't be serious Stevenson. WE WANT KOVALEV!!!!!!!!!!


I'm pretty sure most fans want Froch or Hopkins.
Few people know who Koralev is.

Froch is the much bigger name and much better resume.
Hopkins is a legend.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> he wants froch or hopkins but not kovalev lol


yeah show me the money


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Kovalev will surely pimp Stevenson.


lol


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson wants nothing to do with Kovalev. Hopkins (ancient) and Froch (super middle waiting to get knocked out) instead. I think Stevenson can KO Froch if he doesn't get caught first, good fight for his hype train.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

hilarious, super pimp clearly doesnt wanna fight Kovalev,


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> he wants froch or hopkins but not kovalev lol


He didn't say that.. He said 'show me the money hbo cough up the money'.

He did not say he doesn't want kovalev.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

After his performance against Groves, who the fuck thinks calling out Froch is smart? Sorry, but I sure as hell don't want to see Hopkins/Stevenson either. Dude knows EVERYONE wants Kovalev/Stevenson.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i dont think stevenson would knockout froch,
froch wont run away like bellew,
hes ready for a fight


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lots of good fights to come at LHW


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins and Froch bring money, same with Pascal/Bute winner. Kovalev brings f at all money wise


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: at the double standards.

EVeryone calling Stevenson a rapist and a pimp.

But nobody believes Koralev is a murdering racist...despite the fact Russia is famous for both.
:lol: 

I guess that's boxing fans for you.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

From Russia said:


> hilarious, super pimp clearly doesnt wanna fight Kovalev,


:yep


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Stevenson wants the money fights. Thats why he's calling for Froch and Hopkins.

I don't blame him, four fights this year, all knockouts. Time for a vacation and then a check.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> He didn't say that.. He said 'show me the money hbo cough up the money'.
> 
> He did not say he doesn't want kovalev.


yea i know,
its just the way he said it, you know lol


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Is Carl actually interested in Adonis fight? Carl's a cunt but I'd actually support Carl over Adonis


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

HBO is really pushing this fight to be made.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson barely looks like a boxer, it's like he does more weights than others.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

IDGAF what HBO thinks, If I were Stevenson, I would secure the winner of Pascal-Bute first before anything. To Much money to be made. 


Although personally, I want to see Stevenson-Kovalev.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Stephenson doesn't seem keen on Kovalev, fuck that, we need that


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

If I was Adonis, I would try and cash out on money fights that are easier, then fight Kovalev.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ward needs to man up and fight Koralev as well..
> Good call on this.. 175 should be Ward's goal.. not staying at 168.


Ward is a bitch. He is a great fighter, but he is calling out GGG, who is a small guy at 160. It's obvious he has cleaned out 168, but he still is trying to get fighters t come to him and bow down. He don't take chances. He wants the other guy to take the chance.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> IDGAF what HBO thinks, If I were Stevenson, I would secure the winner of Pascal-Bute first before anything. To Much money to be made.
> 
> Although personally, I want to see Stevenson-Kovalev.


I want to see Kovalev too but Stevenson needs to get that money fight at this point. He's worked for it and he deserves the paycheck at this point, if HBO can drum up some nice figures for him vs Kovalev that would be great.


----------



## RagingB(_)LL (Jun 5, 2013)

I won`t come out and say that Stevenson is ducking Sergey until HBO shows that they are willing to pay more money to have him face Kovalev over either Hopkins or Froch. If that turns out to be the case, and Stevenson still insists on fighting anyone but Kovalev, then and only then will it be clear as day that he is avoiding him. I for one hope HBO coughs up the dough just to see what happens, because I have no doubt about Kovalev`s willingness to fight Adonis, but I can`t say the same for Stevenson`s willingness to face Sergey.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :lol: at the double standards.
> 
> EVeryone calling Stevenson a rapist and a pimp.
> 
> ...


He's not racist. And the 'murder' was boxing related. if you're going to call it murder, you shouldn't be watching boxing as what you saw Adonis do in that case just now is 'physical, malicious abuse'...we're getting psychiatric here.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Stevenson could go for a money grab vs a froch. or he could dare to be great an fight kovalev. if he wins he can make demands. But that isnt how boxing works anymore. nobody fights anybody


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

browsing said:


> I want to see Kovalev too but Stevenson needs to get that money fight at this point. He's worked for it and he deserves the paycheck at this point, if HBO can drum up some nice figures for him vs Kovalev that would be great.


This sounds like Martinez-Golovkin all over again.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> I want to see Kovalev too but Stevenson needs to get that money fight at this point. He's worked for it and he deserves the paycheck at this point, if HBO can drum up some nice figures for him vs Kovalev that would be great.


As much as I also want to see Stevenson- Kovalev, and as much as I want to see that piece of human excrement publicly humiliated, Steveson needs a little more experience before facing Sergey. If they fought right now, the result would be a forgone conclusion.

I'd actually PREFER that Stevenson fight & beat Bute, Froch (Lord, please let him humiliate Froch) and maybe one more high level fight first. He'll need that experience once he faces Sergey. In the meantime, Sergey builds his reputation, against whomever he can get into the ring.

then, when these guys finally meet, say in early 2015, it will be an insane fight on all sorts of levels.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

fans always saying. "well i understand he wants a payday". Lame way of thinking


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Feed him to Hopkins. The alien isn't old enough.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> As much as I also want to see Stevenson- Kovalev, and as much as I want to see that piece of human excrement publicly humiliated, Steveson needs a little more experience before facing Sergey. If they fought right now, the result would be a forgone conclusion.
> 
> I'd actually PREFER that Stevenson fight & beat Bute, Froch (Lord, please let him humiliate Froch) and maybe one more high level fight first. In the meantime, Sergey builds his reputation, against whomever he can get into the ring.
> 
> then, when these guys finally meet, say in early *2015*, it will be an insane fight on all sorts of levels.


Beterbiev will be ready then and will beat even KOvalev.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kovalev is a high risk-low reward fight right now. Kovalev needs to have a few more high profile fights. Adonis has made a name for himself and set himself up for good money fights. It's in his best interest to sit back, take a nice vacation, and plan out the next year. He's 36 and has to be perfict in the execution of his career now. A loss would be cotostrophic. He has improved a lot, but a fight with Kovolev is 50/50 in my book. If I'm gonna risk a loss, why not risk it against guys who put more cash in my pocket?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> fans always saying. "well i understand he wants a payday". Lame way of thinking


I was really pleased with the entertainment tonight, it was worth my time. Then BOOM, huge buzz kill.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Kovalev is a high risk-low reward fight right now. Kovalev needs to have a few more high profile fights. Adonis has made a name for himself and set himself up for good money fights. It's in his best interest to sit back, take a nice vacation, and plan out the next year. He's 36 and has to be perfict in the execution of his career now. A loss would be cotostrophic. He has improved a lot, but a fight with Kovolev is 50/50 in my book. If I'm gonna risk a loss, why not risk it against guys who put more cash in my pocket?


Yet you just called Andre Ward a bitch ? :lol:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG kayod Stevens, Oneshot: "GGG is a racist". Kovalev kayod Sillakh, Felix: "Kovalev is a racist". You guys are funny


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

From Russia said:


> GGG kayod Stevens, Oneshot: "GGG is a racist". Kovalev kayod Sillakh, Felix: "Kovalev is a racist". You guys are funny


Provodnikov, Golovkin and Kovalev are all good for boxing. Pirog was fuckin NICE before he blew out his back too.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

It bothers me because the sport is so slow as it is. Takes what seems like years to get fights done. Look at the middleweight mess. Oh well


Hands of Iron said:


> I was really pleased with the entertainment tonight, it was worth my time. Then BOOM, huge buzz kill.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Provodnikov, Golovkin and Kovalev are all good for boxing. Pirog was fuckin NICE before he blew out his back too.


But they are racists too(Provodnikov beat the shit out of Bradley, Pirog kayod Jacobs), haha


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> As much as I also want to see Stevenson- Kovalev, and as much as I want to see that piece of human excrement publicly humiliated, Steveson needs a little more experience before facing Sergey. If they fought right now, the result would be a forgone conclusion.
> 
> I'd actually PREFER that Stevenson fight & beat Bute, Froch (Lord, please let him humiliate Froch) and maybe one more high level fight first. He'll need that experience once he faces Sergey. In the meantime, Sergey builds his reputation, against whomever he can get into the ring.
> 
> then, when these guys finally meet, say in early 2015, it will be an insane fight on all sorts of levels.


Who exactly are you insulting here?

Stevenson needs to get his money in.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I just realized Andre Ward is the lone American Elite level boxer that weights over 160 pounds.

Unless you are counting Hopkins still as an 'elite'.. Than that makes 2.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Beterbiev will be ready then and will beat even KOvalev.


Beterbiev is probably 2 years away for a title fight, at best. But yeah, he will surely be a threat eventually.

- Also Damian Hooper, Marcus Brown, and Egor Mekhontsev. Heck, even Andre Fonfara, who has turn into on helluva puncher in the last few years. The LHW division is DEEP right now.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yet you just called Andre Ward a bitch ? :lol:


Different situation. first. Adonis moved up in weight to fight Dawson, and ko'd him. He stopped a former champion and just kayoed Bellew. He deserves a vacay and needs to map out his career. Right now, the Kovolev fight doesn't make sense. To the fans, it does, but not to him and his management. Kovolev needs to generate more buzz, and he needs to get paid for the risk. Stvenson is still relatively inexperienced in boxing. He's still learning. Kovolev is very experienced, so I would give my get my guy a few more fights before fighting him.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

From Russia said:


> But they are racists too(Provodnikov beat the shit out of Bradley, Pirog kayod Jacobs), haha


:lol:

It's ok FR. Provo and Golovkin are sweet guys. If Kovalev is a racist, that's unfortunate but there isn't shit anybody's about to do about it. Especially on here.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I never said Koralev was a racist you lying sack fr. Stop instigating.
I said I thought he said a racist word in Russian.
I could be wrong.. I need to watch replay.
BUT HE DID SCREAM AT ISAMH after Sillakh was badly hurt........... and he did it on purpose.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Stevenson has barely reached his dressing room, and we're already moaning about the Kovalev fight not being made? 

Relax. Let the dust settle. Froch obviously will want no part of him and Hopkins these days has to be selective with his opponents. Stevenson won't get any of them. If the Kovalev fight doesn't happen next, it will in the fight after.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's ok FR. Provo and Golovkin are sweet guys. If Kovalev is a racist, *that's unfortunate but there isn't shit anybody's about to do about it. Especially on here*.


Ya... I won't be 100% confident I can take Kovalev out in a street fight... 
I mean why take the risk?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I never said Koralev was a racist you lying sack fr. Stop instigating.
> I said I thought he said a racist word in Russian.
> I could be wrong.. I need to watch replay.
> BUT HE DID SCREAM AT ISAMH after Sillakh was badly hurt........... and he did it on purpose.


God Damn this forum needs Nosbor. Remember him? :rofl :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

RagingB(_)LL said:


> I won`t come out and say that Stevenson is ducking Sergey until HBO shows that they are willing to pay more money to have him face Kovalev over either Hopkins or Froch. If that turns out to be the case, and Stevenson still insists on fighting anyone but Kovalev, then and only then will it be clear as day that he is avoiding him. I for one hope HBO coughs up the dough just to see what happens, because I have no doubt about Kovalev`s willingness to fight Adonis, but I can`t say the same for Stevenson`s willingness to face Sergey.


Great point.....

UNTIL HBO proves they can give Stevenson the money.. it isn't a duck.
Boxing is a business................... These fighters have families.. They don't need us telling them what to do.

Stevenson takes care of his family..

Plus I WOULD LOVE TO SEE STEVENSON VS HOPKINS come on..
we all would.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> God Damn this forum needs Nosbor. Remember him? :rofl :lol:


:lol: Ya but Nosbor was wayy too intellectual for One shot to handle though.

It would be like MW Bernard Hopkins vs Golevkin.
Nosbor/Hopkins would just slowly but surely dismantle Oneshot/GGG's brutal offensive approach.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> It bothers me because the sport is so slow as it is. Takes what seems like years to get fights done. Look at the middleweight mess. Oh well


No chance in hell Martinez-Golovkin ever happens. None. Even after and if he gets his big pay day, Dibella is going to ride out this lineal championship train until Martinez is beaten by someone that doesn't even have half of Golovkin's ability. If HBO rejects, I wouldn't be surprised to see him move over to Showtime if that's what it takes. Sad, because as it turns out Golovkin was worthy as anyone since September 2012. Dibella will absolutely not give up his mini-star for anything short of a Cotto type affair payout which is a very winnable fight for Sergio anyway.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Don't get things twisted. Bellew is a shit fighter that can barely get past C graders. This is not a great win for Stevenson, you don't need to jerk off over Adonis' 'illusiveness' over a C grade fighter.
> 
> Kovalev will show Stevenson what it means to be European.


u mad

Stevenson :ibutt!!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kovawho? 

Bring on B Hops :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> u mad
> 
> Stevenson :ibutt!!!!


See him stick his tongue out? :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> See him stick his tongue out? :lol:


He seems like a cool guy. I feel a team announcement coming soon


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Kovawho?
> 
> Bring on B Hops :yep


Hopkins isn't fighting anyone. :lol:

I don't like that motherfucker one bit, but that doesn't mean I want to see him in with a Ward or Stevenson. He's too far gone, he still has a possible Froch option to exercise and it's much more winnable.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He seems like a cool guy. I feel a team announcement coming soon


I'm cool with Adonis; Kovalev fight unlikely aside.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Hopkins isn't fighting anyone. :lol:
> 
> I don't like that motherfucker one bit, but that doesn't mean I want to see him in with a Ward or Stevenson. He's too far gone, he still has a possible Froch option to exercise and it's much more winnable.


I wonder if Ward moves up soon, he should


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I wonder if Ward moves up soon, he should


Ward vs either of the 175 Gunz is intriguing as fuck at this point. What else is there -- Hopkins (not happening), Froch II? :verysad Chavez Jr? :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Ward vs either of the 175 Gunz is intriguing as fuck at this point. What else is there -- Hopkins (not happening), Froch II? :verysad Chavez Jr? :verysad


:rofl He wants that JR fight badly he was hugging him so hard in the Vera fight :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl He wants that JR fight badly he was hugging him so hard in the Vera fight :yep


This sport is such a fucking mess. :lol: Nobody wants the bigger fish.

Kova ---> Adonis ---> Ward ---> Golovkin ---> Sergio

Prime James Toney would rape all of these guys.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This sport is such a fucking mess. :lol: Nobody wants the bigger fish.
> 
> Kova ---> Adonis ---> Ward ---> Golovkin ---> Sergio
> 
> Prime James Toney would rape all of these guys.


:rofl :rofl But of course.

I really like Kovalev too. Funny, he has about the same amount of sportsmanship that AgODis has but the only guy the fans will moan on about is Stevenson :verysad


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This sport is such a fucking mess. :lol: Nobody wants the bigger fish.
> 
> Kova ---> Adonis ---> Ward ---> Golovkin ---> Sergio
> 
> Prime James Toney would rape all of these guys.


Andre Ward is the ONLY elite level American that weights over 155 pounds........... that's shocking.
If you really think about it. The NFL/NBA theory doesn't make sense either because how many 170 pound guys are there in the NFL or NBA?
What happen to the 160-200 Bracket?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl But of course.
> 
> I really like Kovalev too. Funny, he has about the same amount of sportsmanship that AgODis has but the only guy the fans will moan on about is Stevenson :verysad


:rofl And I've been staying on topic all damn night, honest. Couldn't help it anymore... You wouldn't even need a Toney "@175" -- No, take the 168 version who walked around at 185 between fights against Adonis and Kovalev. He'd fuck them up bad, particular Kovalev.



FelixTrinidad said:


> Andre Ward is the ONLY elite level American that weights over 155 pounds........... that's shocking.
> If you really think about it. The NFL/NBA theory doesn't make sense either because how many 170 pound guys are there in the NFL or NBA?
> What happen to the 160-200 Bracket?


Euro whiteboys are taking over.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl And I've been staying on topic all damn night, honest. Couldn't help it anymore... You wouldn't even need a Toney "@175" -- No, take the 168 version who walked around at 185 between fights against Adonis and Kovalev. He'd fuck them up bad, particular Kovalev.
> 
> Euro whiteboys are taking over.


Kov has an american slickness to him in spots, real smooth when he wants to be


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl And I've been staying on topic all damn night, honest. Couldn't help it anymore... You wouldn't even need a Toney "@175" -- No, take the 168 version who walked around at 185 between fights against Adonis and Kovalev. He'd fuck them up bad, particular Kovalev.
> 
> Euro whiteboys are taking over.


I'm worried about America's boxing decline... even more so.. I still believe America is the Mecca of Heavyweight Boxing.. but with literally ZERO prospects coming in.. it's gonna be an issue to force any boxing into sports mainstream.

If Anthony Joshua was American.. I believe they can really really build him up(especially with HBO, Kellerman would have orgasms over his first 3 fights)

As popular as Koralev and GGG look now.. just imagine if they were Brookyn Boys.............name Marcus and Jamal.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

And yes Toney will destroy Koralev...

175 Toney vs Sergei would be a rape.

Toney would destroy him worst than Roy would................ it's just the style.

Sergei might actually have a puncher's chance against Roy.
He have NO chance against Toney.

Toney would probably talk shit too.....


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl :rofl But of course.
> 
> I really like Kovalev too. Funny, he has about the same amount of sportsmanship that AgODis has but the only guy the fans will moan on about is Stevenson :verysad





turbotime said:


> Kov has an american slickness to him in spots, real smooth when he wants to be


He's alright.... I think Ward would beat both of them. Would look reaaaal fuckin good on him too.



FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm worried about America's boxing decline... even more so.. I still believe America is the Mecca of Heavyweight Boxing.. but with literally ZERO prospects coming in.. it's gonna be an issue to force any boxing into sports mainstream.
> 
> If Anthony Joshua was American.. I believe they can really really build him up(especially with HBO, Kellerman would have orgasms over his first 3 fights)
> 
> As popular as Koralev and GGG look now.. just imagine if they were Brookyn Boys.............name Marcus and Jamal.


Oh yeah, HW will be run by a black British heavyweight again, Felix.

Been hearing Wilder's camp is actually looking at Toney as an opponent. Bitch move. I'll be rooting for Joshua to break him in half if that ever comes off.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

People saying Stevenson ducking Kovalev? lol Kovalev turned down BHops FFS


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Been hearing Wilder's camp is actually looking at Toney as an opponent. Bitch move. I'll be rooting for Joshua to break him in half if that ever comes off.


:stonk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Toney on Wilder: "I want a piece of that little punk."


:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

James needs to retire :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> James needs to retire :verysad


He's 45, badly damaged and shot. Fucking James would take the fight too, fearless stubborn son of a bitch.

Wilder ain't shit, but... Five years ago, sure. Not now. No way, fuck that.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

James got balls the size of basketballs. He would have called out kovalev and his mother in the postfight. Wilder is a a disgrace if they really want that fight. ******


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's 45, badly damaged and shot. Fucking James would take the fight too, fearless stubborn son of a bitch.
> 
> Wilder ain't shit, but... Five years ago, sure. Not now. No way, fuck that.


You catch the new Prizefighter yet? atsch


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> James got balls the size of basketballs. He would have called out kovalev and his mother in the postfight. Wilder is a a disgrace if they really want that fight. ******





turbotime said:


> You catch the new Prizefighter yet? atsch


I've had delusional fantasies of Toney connecting with a monsterous counter right hand and putting his ass out.

Man, I'd be in fucking tears. :rofl :lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's 45, badly damaged and shot. Fucking James would take the fight too, fearless stubborn son of a bitch.
> 
> Wilder ain't shit, but... Five years ago, sure. Not now. No way, fuck that.


HOLY SHIT.. I think this MIGHT just happen.
Because Wilder needs a big name and Toney is still a name.

Toney is beyond shot and would actually be WILDER'S BEST WIN.

OMFG.

I would be doing the RBRS FOR THAT FIGHT.

Could Wilder KO Toney's chin?

You know thats gonna be on ShowTime for sure.
:lol:


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

If Toney can take 12 rounds of Wilder's power.

He have the GOAT Chin... >over Robinson,Mccall.,Chuvalo,Lamotta... etc.........


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Wilder's going to go on a run against Toney, Holyfield, Mercer, and Ibeabuchi. Expect he may duck Ibeabuchi should he be released out of fear Ike loses it and breaks his neck during the fight.

Joshua's a better prospect than Wilder BTW. He actually has technique resembling that of a well-schooled and skilled craftsman.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> If Toney can take 12 rounds of Wilder's power.
> 
> He have the GOAT Chin... >over Robinson,Mccall.,Chuvalo,Lamotta... etc.........


Without a doubt.

:cry


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

JMP said:


> Wilder's going to go on a run against Toney, Holyfield, Mercer, and Ibeabuchi. Expect he may duck Ibeabuchi should he be released out of fear Ike loses it and breaks his neck during the fight.
> 
> Joshua's a better prospect than Wilder BTW. He actually has technique resembling that of a well-schooled and skilled craftsman.


I hate that type of stuff with a FURIOUS passion. Despise and Detest it. I wish I could save these guys from themselves.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I hate that type of stuff with a FURIOUS passion. Despise and Detest it. I wish I could save these guys from themselves.


I know young dudes want these old names on their records, but it's bullshit for them to be accepting fights with guys who are on the verge of losing their faculties.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate to be an asshole again.......... but rofl.

Rofl.. better Toney vs Wilder than Roy right?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I hate to be an asshole again.......... but rofl.
> 
> Rofl.. better Toney vs Wilder than Roy right?


Wilder might literally kill Roy. I'm 100 percent serious too.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lol Wilder wants Toney? I support Wilder but I'm hoping everyone who fights Toney at this point to be ko'd it's a disgrace it would be hilarious if Toney kos him


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I never said Koralev was a racist you lying sack fr. Stop instigating.
> I said I thought he said a racist word in Russian.
> I could be wrong.. I need to watch replay.
> BUT HE DID SCREAM AT ISAMH after Sillakh was badly hurt........... and he did it on purpose.


Do you understand Russian?

He screamed at Sillakh, because Isma is two-faced guy, he said about Kovalev in the past "Kovalev is mediocre, he is nothing special", then few days before a fight he said "I am on another level, i will outbox and finish him" and on the final press conference Sillakh was very polite and shit...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl He wants that JR fight badly *he was hugging him so hard in the Vera fight* :yep


lol i noticed that too. gotta make that money tho :conf


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> u mad
> 
> Stevenson :ibutt!!!!


Yeah go crazy about a guy with gaping flaws against a C level mindless fighter in Bellew (such a shit fighter I had to think for about 30 seconds what his name was again) and looks set to be KO'd by Kovalev and Beterbiyev (but if Stevenson is such a little pussy and can't fight Kovalev, there's no way he's going to fight the great European who is the daddy of both Kovalev AND Sillakh, in Beterbiev).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Beterbiev is probably 2 years away for a title fight, at best. But yeah, he will surely be a threat eventually.
> 
> - Also Damian Hooper, Marcus Brown, and Egor Mekhontsev. Heck, even Andre Fonfara, who has turn into on helluva puncher in the last few years. The LHW division is DEEP right now.


I don't rate Marcus Browne, and think Andre Fonfara doesn't have much in the way of skill.

I'm VERY high on Damian Hooper, I wish he had stayed as an amateur until 2016. Much better learning experience there. Egor Mekhontsev I'm feeling mixed about. He has EXTREMELY good boxing skills, but I wonder how this will end up transitioning for the pros.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> HOLY SHIT.. I think this MIGHT just happen.
> Because Wilder needs a big name and Toney is still a name.
> 
> Toney is beyond shot and would actually be WILDER'S BEST WIN.
> ...


I can't find any links of talks to get Toney in with Wilder, if this fight goes ahead though, that would be disgraceful but I'll wait to see if theres a legit source.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm worried about America's boxing decline... even more so.. I still believe America is the Mecca of Heavyweight Boxing.. but with literally ZERO prospects coming in.. it's gonna be an issue to force any boxing into sports mainstream.
> 
> If Anthony Joshua was American.. I believe they can really really build him up(especially with HBO, Kellerman would have orgasms over his first 3 fights)
> 
> As popular as Koralev and GGG look now.. just imagine if they were Brookyn Boys.............name Marcus and Jamal.


From what I see in our Amateurs, our boxing is nowhere near what the Ukrainians and Russians have. Their whole style is different, it looks very by the book as compared to our playground style


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> From what I see in our Amateurs, our boxing is nowhere near what the Ukrainians and Russians have. Their whole style is different, it looks very by the book as compared to our playground style


Its not even east europe.
Even germany is miles better. Germany had 8 boxers in the last 16 of the world cup. USA had only around 2.
USA is not even second tier anymore. Only decent boxer I saw from team US was Malik Jackson...flyweight I think.

And many of the east europeans allready fight with a pro style.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its not even east europe.
> Even germany is miles better. Germany had 8 boxers in the last 16 of the world cup. USA had only around 2.
> USA is not even second tier anymore. Only decent boxer I saw from team US was Malik Jackson...flyweight I think.
> 
> And many of the east europeans allready fight with a pro style.


The only fighter that I'm interested in from US is Erickson Lubin.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah go crazy about a guy with gaping flaws against a C level mindless fighter in Bellew (such a shit fighter I had to think for about 30 seconds what his name was again) and looks set to be KO'd by Kovalev and Beterbiyev (but if Stevenson is such a little pussy and can't fight Kovalev, there's no way he's going to fight the great European who is the daddy of both Kovalev AND Sillakh, in Beterbiev).


Dont matter what flaws you have when you have that power. Kovalev is getting KO'd :deal


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Stevenson has a chance of beating Kovalev but Kovalev is the big favourite he just looked incredible in all of his fights minus Boone


----------



## Azar (Oct 22, 2013)

Too easy for superman. Bellew another hyped up matchroom fighter the guy didnt even come to fight ffs. Stevenson vs pascal/bute needs to happen and then Kovalev or Froch.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

Bellew showed last night that Stevenson can be outboxed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

VG_Addict said:


> Bellew showed last night that Stevenson can be outboxed.


Yeah, losing 1 round, what a bum


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, losing 1 round, what a bum


All Bellew did was move about, he was hesitant to do anything aside from paw a jab from long distance. Stevenson was still outlanding him even in the first couple of rounds when he was given nothing to counter. Adonis was practically begging the guy to hit him with his hands completely down at his sides over long stretches when he really could've just won a tremendously boring decision. He wanted to deliver the goods.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> All Bellew did was move about, he was hesitant to do anything aside from paw a jab from long distance. Stevenson was still outlanding him even in the first couple of rounds when he was given nothing to counter. Adonis was practically begging the guy to hit him with his hands completely down at his sides over long stretches when he really could've just won a tremendously boring decision. He wanted to deliver the goods.


That final left hand :stonk

I love southpaws with power :happy Everyone is crapping on him saying he is one dimensional but very rarely do SP stance fighters have a real good right hook.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> That final left hand :stonk
> 
> I love southpaws with power :happy Everyone is crapping on him saying he is one dimensional but very rarely do SP stance fighters have a real good right hook.


He's deadly man :yep Though he did look awkward and wide open at times trying to lead and initiate his own offense :lol: I really appreciated the effort though. I'm telling you he went almost to the extreme in trying to make a fight out of it. An unimpressive looking decision was imminent otherwise.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> no.





Dealt_with said:


> atsch





ImElvis666 said:


> Come on now. You know that isn't true!


Ouma vs GGG with average power. Who wins?


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Ouma vs GGG with average power. Who wins?


GGG.

That fact you're clinging to something 8 fights ago in the only fight GGG didn't dominate says a lot. It's a bit like people claiming Ward wasn't all that a while back because Boone hurt him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> GGG.
> 
> That fact you're clinging to something 8 fights ago in the only fight GGG didn't dominate says a lot. It's a bit like people claiming Ward wasn't all that a while back because Boone hurt him.


meh, good point. I just think GGG's whole game is set up around him landing his power shots. He gains fighter's respect and backs them up, feints and probes with a lot of smal punches to open them up for something big and break them down. 
If you take away his power, I don't think he's the same fighter anymore


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

just posting to see how much vcash i netted last night

By the way, Pirog could have a good chance at stopping GGG in his tracks


----------

